
Ask HN: Is it common for an HN user to be a CTO/VP/Director level employee? - sarim
Asking because I had a conversation with a VP level person and he was adamant that HN is consumed by &quot;practitioners&quot; only.
======
nostrademons
It's probably about as common as being a CTO/VP/Director level employee within
the general population. Most HN users are likely individual contributors; this
is because most _people_ are individual contributors.

(I did know one VP at Google who read HN. Only one, though.)

~~~
bifrost
You can still be a CXX/Director and contribute, but I'll agree its more rare.

------
nullwasamistake
The HN crowd self selects to people deeply interested in tech. For instance,
there's many VC's and founders lurking or public in the comments section.
Never seen that anywhere else.

I wouldn't think about it much. The population on here is more likely to be
VC/founder/VP than other internet forums but 95% of those people still aren't
on HN. Too small sample population

------
bifrost
Probably pretty common, I did/do. I know several other C-Level/Directors that
do, but probably only in the tech/internet space.

